# How to attend a convention?



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm in the Los Angeles area and been seeing all these post of conventions, I only started doing a yard haunt this past year since I just moved from an apartment to my own house!! How does one manage to attend one of these conventions without being a vendor? Also are there any conventions closer to Los Angeles? Thanks guys!


----------



## FracturedDS (Sep 24, 2009)

Most of the convetion websites have registration information on them.

http://www.hauntworld.com/haunted_house_tradeshows.cfm


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

*Great!*

Thanks for the link, very helpful!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

It's like trying on a new pair of shoes.
Just have to find the pair (convention) that fits the best for your needs. Everyone has their favorites, if you ask.

I've only attended three conventions (Horrorfind Weekends, Hauntcon, & Crypticon) mainly because of the cost issues & timing- transport, lodging, food, etc.

Hope this helps....



www.horrorfindweekend.com

www.hauntcon.com

www.crypticonminneapolis.com


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

There is one coming up Really soon up here in Salem Or. Its the first year, and there have been posts about it.

West Coast Haunters Convention.

I learned of it on here and just explored the site until I saw how to register before or just show up. Even if you can't make it on such short notice you can "stalk" the site and keep tabs to see if its a big enough hit to happen again next year. 
Hope this helps.


----------

